# Forza Horizon 4  stürzt ab.



## Torben456 (3. Oktober 2018)

*Forza Horizon 4  stürzt ab.*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir jetzt bereits zum 3. Mal Forza Horizon 4 heruntergeladen und immer kommt der selbe Fehler, es starte einfach nicht. 

Habe den aktuellsten AMD Treiber drauf, keine Ahnung was da abgeht..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s9egUD1D3Kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Torben456 (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Forza Horizon 4 startet nicht ?!*

Lag am MSI Afterburner... kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Torben456 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Forza Horizon 4 stürzt ab.*

Thread kann wieder eröffnet werden. 

Nachdem ich das erste Problem gelöst habe, kommt es nun zu einem anderen oder ähnlichen Problem. 

Ich habe ca 1 1/2 Wochen nicht mehr gezockt und jetzt wollte ich mal wieder ne Runde spielen, leider schmiert das Spiel ab, sobald ich im Hauptmenü bin.
Habt ihr da ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? Neuste Windows 10 Version ist drauf (Build 1809) und aktuellester AMD Graka Treiber (18.10.1.)


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Forza Horizon 4 stürzt ab.*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Thread kann wieder eröffnet werden.
> 
> Nachdem ich das erste Problem gelöst habe, kommt es nun zu einem anderen oder ähnlichen Problem.
> 
> ...



Alle Hintergrundanwendungen entfernen, Taskprozess mal auf Priorität hoch einstellen.


----------



## Torben456 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Forza Horizon 4  stürzt ab.*

Hat leider nicht geholfen. 
Hier mal ein Video. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kzbxtEUxqpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Forza Horizon 4  stürzt ab.*

Hast du mal den neuen AMD Treiber versucht?


----------



## ak1504 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Forza Horizon 4  stürzt ab.*

Ein Blick ins offizielle Forum bei Problemen kann nie schaden...

New Update broke PC. - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------

